# Accidentally made kale chips



## Cheryl J (Jan 13, 2015)

....and OMG - surprisingly good! 

I was roasting some sweet potato wedges and while I had the oven on at 400F, I remembered I had a couple of handfuls of leftover kale from a soup I made the other day.  I tossed them in a tiny bit of olive oil and crushed garlic and threw them on the roasting pan.  

I intended to just kind of roast the kale a little bit, but after 5 minutes or so I checked them and they were light, crispy, garlicky, and so good!  I inhaled them.   

Love it when an accident turns out good.  I'll definitely make these again on purpose.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 13, 2015)

To quote Bob Ross, what a happy little accident, Cheryl!  Sounds yummy!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 13, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> *To quote Bob Ross*, what a happy little accident, Cheryl! Sounds yummy!


 
The only thing missing was the happy little clouds!


----------



## bakechef (Jan 16, 2015)

I could eat an entire pan of kale this way, Rob could take them or leave them, but I find them quite good.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 18, 2015)

I think I'm addicted, I've gone through 2 bunches of kale since I posted this. 

I'm new to this...how do you do yours, BC?  I strip the leaves, put them in a ziplock, add a little olive oil, finely chopped garlic and mush them up in the bag.   Spread them on a sheet pan and roast at 400F for 6 or 7 minutes or so until crispy.  Do you have any other tips?


----------



## bakechef (Jan 19, 2015)

I usually just toss them on the pan, but I like your method.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks, BC.  Try them with finely chopped garlic....!


----------



## emilyjohnson (Jun 23, 2016)

Haha! So funny. I love kale chips, but I've never made them myself. I'll need to give this a try soon.


----------

